# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Villa Tempesta Gardasee Spot

## Freerider6891

Hallo,

kennt einer von euch das Hotel Villa Tempesta am Gardasee und wei wie die Windverhltnisse dort sind. 
Wie ist der Wind dort bei Ora und Vento?
Wie ist der Einstieg Dort?

Danke
Gru
Frank

----------

